# So Confused, DM, InflamBD, HIP Dysp, pneumonia



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

My sweet Frisco is 12.5yrs old. He was born with severe Hip Dysplasia which never slowed him down. Orthopedic Surgeon said as long as he is doing fine, no operations, let HIM tell you if he needs it. He never really did. He did have an ACl tear and surgery to repair that 5 years ago. He also has Inflammatory Bowel Disease and had one operation to unobstruct some overgrown tissue in the colon. He has been on a veterinary diet/low residue/Intestial formula. He has had DM ( confirmed by 3 vets) and it actually progressed VERY slowly over the years but has been so bad lately that he can barely drag himself a few feet abnd he just plops down. We bought him a Waggin Wheels cart but he can't use it now, too tired in the front legs and it stresses him now. He has also been on Dr. Clemmons meds from Westlab.

During Labor Day weekend, of course when our mobile vet was not working, he had trouble breathing. We brought him to a local vet for x-rays and he had aspiration pneumonia. He was in the Animal Hospital for two days on IV fluids, antibiotics, and nebulizer treatments. He came home with lots of antibiotics.

It had been difficult with my big guy, down from 115lbs to 95 to make it easier on his joints, with his Inflammatory BD and diarrhea flaring up. Flagyl doesn't seem to help. He is on a few other things like probiotics and some other meds but is having very bad diarrhea due to the antibiotics and stress ( said the Vet).
He is fecally incontinent but we have a help-em-up harness ( a Godsend) to bring him out often and have rubber backed sleeping surfaces on memory foam and non-slip floor rugs for traction. Now he has urinary incontinence as well. We are using Belly bands with pads.

There's more but I will stop here about the other specifics but he is recovering well otherwise from the pneumonia and the vet said he is very strong willed and strong physically. He seems perky and even played with my 2yr old GSD the past few days. He loves to be around us.

It has been VERY difficult on us due to my health problems and my husband's health plus his two job work schedule. My back is bad, can't kneel, and I am getting physically exhausted as well, but I love my boy so much! I strongly feel he wants to be here as he always hasd a tenacious spirit. My husband thinks it is time, as he has diarrhea more and more, cataracts, almost deaf and his front legs are weakening so he can only take a step and plop. Though he seems like he wants to be here he must be miserable but they are so stoic. He is not in pain although he is prescribed Tramadol for arthritis but is miserable twith the IBS. I want what he wants, not what I want, and I believed it was to keep going. My vet thought so too but ow she is telling me it may be time.

I'm so confused as he is getting better from the pneumonia but still has all these other things keeping him miserable. We have been gladly cleaning up after him for over a year but if he keeps getting aspiration pneumonia ( no megaesophagus) we may have him PTS. His eyes are so soulful and innocent it is killing me but he really has no quality of life just laying down from room to room and now with other emerging health problems.

My vet will come over in a month to talk with me about him in a heart to heart talk. I also just got over major surgery but a still so conflicted as to what he wants.

Just venting and wanting to know if others have had a GSD with multiple problems besides DM and , sheesh, when is it time ? My other dogs were in pain from cancer and other things that made it clear it was time but DM is so horrifc in that the mind and heart is still there but the body so unuseable. He's basically Down and can barely take steps.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am very sorry for all the difficulties happening for you. 

This tool Quality of Life Scale brings me clarity. It allows me to create a rating, that I can do over time, if needed, to see how my dog is doing. I like it because it takes some of the emotion out. 

Take care.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sad, just wish all dogs could have loving moms and dads that show so much compassion that you are. It is so hard to let go and even harder to know when that time is. God Bless you and I will keep you and your precious boy in my prayers.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I lost my boy to DM unfortunately it wasn't the slow kind.  He was always active playful and full of life. The day he could no longer lift his tail to wag it I knew. His eyes were so sad. It was clear he wasn't happy about being like that. DM sucks in a way because they are not in pain so you can't use that to judge. He hung in with me as long as he couldn't but I could just see in his eyes how unhappy he was he couldn't run and play anymore. We spent the day doing all his favorite things. I spoiled him rotten. Then we got into the car drove to the vet and she put him to sleep while we stood next to him petting him and hugging him. He even closed his eyes which was something the vet warned me would probably not happen, but it was clear he was at peace. It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do and we've had to have plenty of dogs put down over the years this was just so sad because his mind was still there. His body just gave out on him. I have no regrets. I know I did the right thing for him. It sucked for me, but it was right for him.


----------



## CapeCodGSD (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear Frisco is having such a tough time. My old girl "only" had DM (and some other more minor issues). She loved to eat, have her ears scratched, and go outside to sniff around, but it got so she couldn't move without help. I had a Hartman harness for her, but when her front legs started to collapse, that was definitely the end. It was the hardest decision I've ever made, but I waited too long - some pictures of her inside on her bed two months before she died showed her sad eyes that I couldn't see at the time. Right after the vet left, in the most eerie sensation, I felt her spirit telling me she was ok, and she was running free again with the wind blowing through the trees.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> So sad, just wish all dogs could have loving moms and dads that show so much compassion that you are. It is so hard to let go and even harder to know when that time is. God Bless you and I will keep you and your precious boy in my prayers.


Thank you we need your prayers. That was very sweet of you. I kind of feel like I am betraying him as he trusts me so much.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> I lost my boy to DM unfortunately it wasn't the slow kind.  He was always active playful and full of life. The day he could no longer lift his tail to wag it I knew. His eyes were so sad. It was clear he wasn't happy about being like that. DM sucks in a way because they are not in pain so you can't use that to judge. He hung in with me as long as he couldn't but I could just see in his eyes how unhappy he was he couldn't run and play anymore. We spent the day doing all his favorite things. I spoiled him rotten. Then we got into the car drove to the vet and she put him to sleep while we stood next to him petting him and hugging him. He even closed his eyes which was something the vet warned me would probably not happen, but it was clear he was at peace. It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do and we've had to have plenty of dogs put down over the years this was just so sad because his mind was still there. His body just gave out on him. I have no regrets. I know I did the right thing for him. It sucked for me, but it was right for him.


It helps to hear from someone who has had a dog with DM. The vet said the hardest part is that they are normal in other ways. She said that the hardest case was one in which a 2 yr old GSD pup had been paralyzed on all fours and when she arrives to put him to sleep he wanted to play ball with her. It tears me up inside even thinking about that poor pup. I don't know how she knew he wanted to play ball with her but it just hurts to see something like that.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

GSDMUM, I lost my Hero to DM at 9 yrs old, so I too know what you are going through. We also had a wheelchair for him but couldn't use it in the house since it was so big ( but used it to take him for walks ). You could see his spirit was still there but his body couldn't keep up. He had a sling on him all most all the time so we could pick his back end up and help him when he needed, other than that, he would just lay on the floor.  

We made the decision before it had gotten worse that once Hero started loosing control of his bladder and bowels, that it was time. Hero knew not to go potty in the house, so when he had no idea he was doing it and then noticed the end result, he was devastated. It is still hard to this day and it has been over a year and two months but it was the right choice for us.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Let me say my heart goes out to you. When they look at you and you can see the love in their eyes it's hard to let go. I know that when the quality of their life is not the quality they need then I know it's time. I kept my old guy going through many illnesses but when the time came he had a stroke and I knew that night I had to say goodbye the next day. I couldn't watch him suffer any more. I spent the night with his head in my lap talking with him about our lives together. The next day I took him in and stayed with him throughout the entire procedure and even for a while afterwards because I was so grief stricken I just couldn't leave. I knew I had given him the gift of being able to go with dignity because he hated to mess up in the house and was so sad when he lost control. I could see in his eyes how ashamed he was when that happened. As much as he took a piece of my heart with him I knew I did the right thing. Only you will know when the time is right. Talk with your vet seriously and make the decision only you can make. :hug:


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Well Frisco was on three antibiotics and they were all finished after 1.5 months of them and three sets of x-rays at each stage of resolution, left with a little bronchitis. He has been doing so much better in terms of spirit, eating, pestering us for snacks and dentastix after 1,000 "no's" he never gives up!, and my 2yrs old GSD is no longer attacking him but actively playing with him and he has been enjoying it. He has been "walking" around the house with more energy,legs dragging behind him but has bad diarrhea from all of the antibiotics and he also has Inflam BD. He has been on probiotics and some immodium but it is a mess to clean up as he drags himself through it and over about 4 throw rugs and floors. We are always washing rugs and junky towels, using baby wipes etc but the diarrhea really gets all over his furry hind quarters, even with a trim back there and his tail. He drags throgh it so it distributes all over him. We have to wash him outside and rinse him, then put his belly band back on when he is dry. We take him out many times a day with the harness after meals but he usually poops during sleep. I have a cheap vinyl table covering over a thermapedic mattress and under felt throws on his bed but he moves around so much it gets all over him.
He has been on veterinary formula low residue intestinal formula food but it is no longer helping. Immodium helps some but with the IBD it is almost constant. Now after a pretty darn good week for him, he has started to cough alot today. He does not have megaespphagus but it looks like the aspiration pneumonia may be returning.
Does anyone know if it is usually a recurring happening in dogs with DM. His voice is gone and air barks so I assume his swallowing is a bit off too. We feed him by spoon in small mounts with his head up. I don't know what to do already. We were all so happy he was doing well. I will call the vet in the am and ask.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Frisco passed this morning. He had a fever of 106 and was breathing heavily. I called the vet first thing in the morning. The story is in the memorials section of the forum. My heart is aching so badly.


----------



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

*Run Free Frisco*

My heart breaks for you and the loss of your beloved Frisco. I'm crying as I type this, as my almost 9 y.o. boy, U.B. has PF and DM. It's the DM that's taking away his quality of life. For the last 2 months, he's having accidents in the house, even when we're here. When he looks at me with those sad sad eyes, it tears my heart out. I know he's saying "I'm sorry mom...I didn't mean to do that". We've been struggling with knowing when it's time, and I'm afraid the time is drawing nearer and nearer. He can still use his back legs, but he's walking on the knuckles and criss-crossing his legs when he walks. If I leave him out too long, he just lays down. Altho he likes that as he can survey his domain! He will only chase his favorite Cuz maybe 2 times/day, when before he'd drive us so crazy with it we had to put it away. I love my boy with all my heart, but I will not let this proud German Shepherd lose his dignity. He's gone from 102# to 78# in just a matter of 4 months. He's losing control of his poop and pee ~ altho not all the time, but enough that it's gotten troublesome. The killer for me is those sad, sad eyes. So, in the near future, my beloved Uncle Buck vom Stolzhaus will be running and playing with your beloved Frisco. God speed all you beautiful dogs that have gone to the bridge.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

lorriekirby said:


> My heart breaks for you and the loss of your beloved Frisco. I'm crying as I type this, as my almost 9 y.o. boy, U.B. has PF and DM. It's the DM that's taking away his quality of life. For the last 2 months, he's having accidents in the house, even when we're here. When he looks at me with those sad sad eyes, it tears my heart out. I know he's saying "I'm sorry mom...I didn't mean to do that". We've been struggling with knowing when it's time, and I'm afraid the time is drawing nearer and nearer. He can still use his back legs, but he's walking on the knuckles and criss-crossing his legs when he walks. If I leave him out too long, he just lays down. Altho he likes that as he can survey his domain! He will only chase his favorite Cuz maybe 2 times/day, when before he'd drive us so crazy with it we had to put it away. I love my boy with all my heart, but I will not let this proud German Shepherd lose his dignity. He's gone from 102# to 78# in just a matter of 4 months. He's losing control of his poop and pee ~ altho not all the time, but enough that it's gotten troublesome. The killer for me is those sad, sad eyes. So, in the near future, my beloved Uncle Buck vom Stolzhaus will be running and playing with your beloved Frisco. God speed all you beautiful dogs that have gone to the bridge.


I am so sorry that you are going through this with your beloved dog. It is the hardest disease to gauge the quality of their life. If it wasn't for the pneumonia returning I would still be struggling with trying to make the right decision. Yes, their eyes just break our hearts as they say so much.
Thank you for your kind words. It's so hard because GSDs seem to have an "extra dimension" to them I can't explain.


----------



## saspringer (Apr 5, 2013)

Just came back on this site after losing our Chief, 9yrold like yours last June. It was the eyes that told us it was time, just as yours did. 

Yes, DM sucks. Our son has MS, the human version of DM, and I keep thinking if the animal diseases research people would focus more on DM, we'd be able to save our buddies some of the discomfort and unease. Oh well.

You have my thoughts and prayers. Perhaps our guys are up there chasing tennis balls and waiting for us? We can only hope!


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your boy suffering. It sounds like to me he still has a joy for life because his great spirit. I think you will have a hard time deciding the right time as long as that spark in his eyes is still there. I think at some point he will let you know in his eyes. It really sounds like he loves his life and wants to be around as long as he can. my thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope it is not too late.

This was introduced to me by a Vet friend -- which was used in her practice to help make the dog as comfortable as can be in the early stages when DM was identified as the problem.

DURALACTIN Canine --- For long term management of chronic inflammatory conditions in dogs .


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Seems we were to late! Sorry for your loss. I lost my Boxer to DM it screwed her out of her last two years of life. Deepest sympathies.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry for your loss ---


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He sure was lucky to have such a loving family to help keep him as comfortable as possible with all his health issues. 

He isn't suffering anymore. I hope now that the hardest part is over, that you feel at peace with your decision, even though you miss him so much. 

((big hugs))


----------

